# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Thomson cruises

## mastrokostas

Με αφορμή μια πληροφορία που βρήκε ο κάλος μας φίλος stratoscy ,να πούμε ότι η Thomson νοίκιασε το Costa Europaγια δέκα χρόνια με option αγοράς του στα πέντε χρόνια .

----------


## stratoscy

Η Thomson συνεχίζει την πολιτική της (ανανέωση στόλου-προσθήκη πλοίων) αγοράζει το Celebrity Mercury.Περισσότερα εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mein_Schiff

----------


## SOLSTICE

Εγώ διάβασα ότι πουλήθηκε το Mercury και μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να ισχύει. 
Παρεπιπτόντως, το Century θα βρίσκεται πλέον στα νερά μας.

----------


## Apostolos

Τουλάχιστο έχουν και Ελληνες ναυτικούς...

----------


## cyprus4ever

Rebranding για την εταιρεία, από Thomson σε Marella Cruises, ήτοι shining sea, όπως αναφέρεται στη σελίδα της εταιρείας.

Σχετική ανακοίνωση τύπου της μητρικής εταιρείας:
http://www.tuigroup.com/en-en/media/...arella-cruises

όπου και αναφέρεται ότι για όλα τα πλοία - εξαιρουμένου του Spirit - θα αντικατασταθεί το Thomson με Marella ως πρώτο συνθετικό του ονόματός τους.

----------

